# Looking for rear Bagyard install info. mk4



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I had this link http://vwfive.com/bagyard/news.html but it is no longer working. 

Anyone know of some install instructions for Bagyard rears? mk4 

:thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> I had this link http://vwfive.com/bagyard/news.html but it is no longer working.
> 
> Anyone know of some install instructions for Bagyard rears? mk4
> 
> :thumbup:


 hey Lincoln, 

you shouldn't need any DIY or anything, its super duper straight forward. 

1. Remove shock bolt on both sides (remove bumpstops in process) 
2. remove rear spring 
3. take out spring isolator in the lower cup 
4. put rear bags in place of spring (nutserts in upper nipple if wanted) 
5. put shock bolt back in 


as always, you can text me if you need anything.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Jason, this is what I'm dealing with. Just some random tool. I remember reading about how to do it and I know it is simple. I just can't remember. Something about just hand tight..


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

thats a nutsert tool.. 


did they not provide you with the nutserts? 










-- 

in all honesty though they are not needed even if they didnt, i actually prefer not to have them on my installs.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

01 said:


> thats a nutsert tool..
> 
> 
> did they not provide you with the nutserts?
> ...


 Ok, yeah the nutserts are threaded onto the bolt on the top. Not very visisble in my pics. 

I don't get how the tool works..


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

impact wrench. pound it in.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

impact is for the nutsert/tool -- not the bag. just to be clear lol. 

tighten the bolt to the nutsert (in the tool/guide) till it just starts to bulge. then insert in nipple, and tighten with impact. remove bolt. just like a wall anchor. 

don't know why anyone wouldn't run these. a secure top plate isn't gonna effect low


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

BklynMKV said:


> impact is for the nutsert/tool -- not the bag. just to be clear lol.
> 
> tighten the bolt to the nutsert (in the tool/guide) till it just starts to bulge. then insert in nipple, and tighten with impact. remove bolt. just like a wall anchor.
> 
> don't know why anyone wouldn't run these. a secure top plate isn't gonna effect low


 
long shocks + car lift + rear tires in the air can = blown bags 

you can pull the bags apart if your not careful.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Use the following PDF except you have that long bar instead of the long nut here so it is even easier. Hold the long bar in place and then just tighten the bolt inside. Remember to use a bit of grease inside the threads for easy sliding :thumbup: 

http://www.poisonspyder.com/assets/install_instructions/PSC-INST-NUTSERT.pdf


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

01 said:


> long shocks + car lift + rear tires in the air can = blown bags
> 
> you can pull the bags apart if your not careful.


 never had a problem. low psi while in the air, and no issues 

guess im careful


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> impact is for the nutsert/tool -- not the bag. just to be clear lol.
> 
> tighten the bolt to the nutsert (in the tool/guide) till it just starts to bulge. then insert in nipple, and tighten with impact. remove bolt. just like a wall anchor.
> 
> don't know why anyone wouldn't run these. a secure top plate isn't gonna effect low


 Help me out here, I just don't get it. I must be an idiot. Is the nutsert too small? It just flaps right in the hole.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> Help me out here, I just don't get it. I must be an idiot. Is the nutsert too small? It just flaps right in the hole.


 Do it as such. Take the small bolt, put a washer on it first, then slide the long metal handle over it and the nutsert on after that (with the threads AWAY from from the metal handle so the ridged side is towards the handle). Then snug it up with your fingers. 

Then insert the nutsert into that hole that its supposed to go in. Using a large wrench tighten the crap out of the bolt and you will feel the nutsert start to compress. You are basically trying to compress the nutsert so that the threads at the back move their way to the front. 

Tighten up this nutsert in this fashion, holding onto the handle to keep the nutsert placed in the correct location until you can literally tighten no more. Then undo the bolt and the nutsert should be held in place by the compression of the back of it around the metal plate. 

This pic may help: 
But instead of the nut and wrench just replace it by the long metal handle you have. 
The left side shows a cutout of the initial position and the right is the final product


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, I got it! Both sides complete. Thanks a ton - I guess it's not that hard, not sure why I couldn't grasp it at first.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> Ok, I got it! Both sides complete. Thanks a ton - I guess it's not that hard, not sure why I couldn't grasp it at first.


 No worries man, its just a new concept that a lot of people have never heard about before. I had used them before on my skidplate and in my old car so I am glad to share my knowledge  Providing its correct of course lol


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> Help me out here, I just don't get it. I must be an idiot. Is the nutsert too small? It just flaps right in the hole.


 looks like u got it :beer: 

only thing would add for future searchers is that i like to put the nutsert in a vise, while its bolted to the 'tool', and tighten the top bolt with a ratchet till the nutsert just starts to bulge. then place it in the nipple and fully expand with an impact or hand ratchet. 

BY rears sure look pretty


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> No worries man, its just a new concept that a lot of people have never heard about before. I had used them before on my skidplate and in my old car so I am glad to share my knowledge  Providing its correct of course lol


 Thank you 



BklynMKV said:


> looks like u got it :beer:
> 
> only thing would add for future searchers is that i like to put the nutsert in a vise, while its bolted to the 'tool', and tighten the top bolt with a ratchet till the nutsert just starts to bulge. then place it in the nipple and fully expand with an impact or hand ratchet.
> 
> BY rears sure look pretty


 Thanks for the help 

This will be a good informative thread. I will keep my pics up. :thumbup: 
I also found this link which helped too. Video is always nice. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzZc9FZ-pfo 

The finished product - BY rear installed. 









From the bottom:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

will6540 said:


> subscribed


 This is the one you want to be subscribed too. :thumbup: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5314753-My-20AE-Air-project-thread.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm currently having trouble installing my nut insert at the moment. I really need help. I am researching but is still having trouble. 

I have the rear airlift bags btw. 

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.:3513 said:


> I'm currently having trouble installing my nut insert at the moment. I really need help. I am researching but is still having trouble.
> 
> I have the rear airlift bags btw.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!


 Honestly read this thread fully. If you still do not understand how to install a nutsert I don't believe you have the mechanical abilities to install an airride system and should probably enlist in help from a friend or someone else with mechanical experience. Its seriously not that hard. Insert the assembled tool and tighten lol. Then take bolt out


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone know where i can buy the nutsert took and nutsert? and is the nutsert and specific size or is it just one size fits all?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

carlhuebner said:


> anyone know where i can buy the nutsert took and nutsert? and is the nutsert and specific size or is it just one size fits all?


http://www.mcmaster.com/
knurled rivet nuts
Not sure on the size


----------

